# Persians of PetForums



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I absolutely adore the Orientals thread, I love seeing all the different variations of the breed that PF users have! I also love Persians (my favourite animal in the world) and I know that quite a few PF users have a Persian, but I don't recall ever seeing a picture of some of them! Well I would love to see the whole PF crew!

You all know about my tortie-tabby point Himmie kitten Tali as I never shut up about her (sorry about that!)










Now I would like to see yours! Got a Persian? Himmie? Exotic? Lets see some pics please


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Chinchilla Persians are my favourite! I would love to see photos from forum members.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well although sold to me as a Maine Coon I am utterly convinced Holly has some Persian in her genes!!

Her looks, size and coat are very similar to the early silver persian breed.

Beautiful Duchess could be related lol!!

















I found this History Project quite interesting.

http://www.cat-o-pedia.org/gallery/silver-tabby.html


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Well although sold to me as a Maine Coon I am utterly convinced Holly has some Persian in her genes!!
> 
> Her looks, size and coat are very similar to the early silver persian breed.
> 
> ...


Wow this is a great post! Putting her pics in black and white was a nice touch


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2017)

I wonder why they flattened the face of the Persian .Beautiful Duchess looks a stunning cat - as is Beautiful Holly, of course


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Junaki (Jul 2, 2017)

These are a few week old images of my
Golden Chinchilla Persian kitten, Princess. I'll post some more recent pics when I'm on my phone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2017)

Junaki said:


> These are a few week old images of my
> Golden Chinchilla Persian kitten, Princess. I'll post some more recent pics when I'm on my phone


Wow, she's tiny! , where's Mum, we need photos!


----------



## Junaki (Jul 2, 2017)

Franlow said:


> Wow, she's tiny! , where's Mum, we need photos!


Unfortunately, due to the fault of the breeder who I now realise is definitely not a Persian lover (but more of a profit seeker) we obliviously took her at 9 weeks instead of a more recommended minimum 12-16 weeks. She is now 11 weeks though and is the queen of our home. She struts up and down the stairs, up her cat tree, in her tunnel and of course, on top of her favourite laundry basket. We did see mum and dad though, both beautiful silver Chinchilla Persians.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Junaki said:


> These are a few week old images of my
> Golden Chinchilla Persian kitten, Princess. I'll post some more recent pics when I'm on my phone.
> View attachment 317756
> View attachment 317757


I just sooo looove the traditional face persians


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Garfield.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 317766
> View attachment 317767
> View attachment 317768
> 
> ...


I love exotics, stunning cats. I didnt even know that the breed existed until I went to meet Tali and one walked past me lol


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Smuge said:


> I love exotics, stunning cats. I didnt even know that the breed existed until I went to meet Tali and one walked past me lol


You are not alone...until Garfield I had no idea...
I absolutely adore Garfield, though he is not very demonstrative cat.
But last night I came very late...the dog slept and the cat was walking around waiting, not settling down...
He is so soft and gentle....

Despite all he has been through, some pfrs remember, he is still trusting me....


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> You are not alone...until Garfield I had no idea...


My understanding is that Garfield the cartoon cat is in fact an Exotic.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Tigermoon said:


> My understanding is that Garfield the cartoon cat is in fact an Exotic.


Must be? Those eyes!!! My son wanted exactly that cat...

Your cats are marvellous... Oh...those goldies....

What colour is Garfield do you think? The last two photos are his true colour, but if I part his fur at the bottom it is very light cream.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> Your cats are marvellous... Oh...those goldies....


Thank you. Yes, the Goldens are beautiful but more warped in character than the Silvers which is odd considering they are the same breed. So few around now, such a shame.



cheekyscrip said:


> What colour is Garfield do you think? The last two photos are his true colour, but if I part his fur at the bottom it is very lucky the? cream.


I would say Cream yes, or cream smoke if he has a harsh white base to his coat.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Tigermoon said:


> Thank you. Yes, the Goldens are beautiful but more warped in character than the Silvers which is odd considering they are the same breed. So few around now, such a shame.
> 
> I would say Cream yes, or cream smoke if he has a harsh white base to his coat.


Sorry, auto text! Nearly white base.
Cream smoke? 
Sounds a very posh cat...

Eyes are copper to my dilettante eye?
Sort of deeply orange..


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2017)

Junaki said:


> Unfortunately, due to the fault of the breeder who I now realise is definitely not a Persian lover (but more of a profit seeker) we obliviously took her at 9 weeks instead of a more recommended minimum 12-16 weeks


Unless Persians are extremely small, I would guess the kitten in this photo is around 6 -7 weeks, not 9, what did your vet say, they are usually pretty good at aging kittens.
I have 2 BSH's from a back yard breeder (not purchased by me) When they arrived they were 6 weeks old, not, as my neighbour had been told 9 weeks, they look a similar size to your baby. She is really pretty - love the little tabby M on her forehead


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Franlow said:


> Unless Persians are extremely small, I would guess the kitten in this photo is around 6 -7 weeks, not 9, what did your vet say, they are usually pretty good at aging kittens. I have 2 BSH's from a back yard breeder (not purchased by me) When they arrived they were 6 weeks old, not, as my neighbour had been told 9 weeks, they look a similar size to your baby. She is really pretty - love the little tabby M on her forehead


Chinchilla Persians are indeed small. Here is a pic of a kitten aged 9 weeks in a pair of size 6 shoes. There is no size comparaison in @Junaki 's pic but the kitten looks pretty much the same to me. The M will vanish as her coat develops into its adult form.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2017)

Blimey, that is tiny! are they small when fully grown? I always thought Persians were big chunky cats! Mind you, I didn't know there were chinchilla Persians & Himmies either  We had a couple of degu's, that's the closest I've been to a chinchilla


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Franlow said:


> Blimey, that is tiny! are they small when fully grown? I always thought Persians were big chunky cats!


It depends what you are comparing them too. Chinchillas have been bred as a separate colour for decades. They still have the broad heads and cobby bodied shape but their boning and size is less than say, a Bicolour. None of my Chinchillas are more than 3kg except when they are pregnant, whereas my bicolours are all nearer 4kg plus.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2017)

Wow, that is tiny Lith is only just 3Kg, mind you with a Burmese, what you see is what you get, without all the fluff. Really pretty cats, just been having a read up.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Franlow said:


> Wow, that is tiny Lith is only just 3Kg, mind you with a Burmese, what you see is what you get, without all the fluff. Really pretty cats, just been having a read up.


They always look bigger than they are because the hair stands out away from the body. I just measured Lulu's (she eyed me and the ruler with deep suspicion) and her coat was standing 3-4cm from her body. So that makes her look 6-8cm wider than she really is, _and_ she's in summer coat so its nowhere near as big as it can get.

When Birmans (my other breed) where introduced to the UK they competed against the Persians t shows and their breed standard said that they were "massive" because, in comparison to a Persian, they were!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Chinchilla Persians are indeed small. Here is a pic of Gabby aged 9 weeks in a pair of size 6 shoes. There is no size comparaison in @Junaki 's pic but the kitten looks pretty much the same as Gabby to me. The M will vanish as her coat develops into its adult form.
> View attachment 317808


Tali at 9 weeks 










Tho she is a colourpoint. Bigger now but still adorable!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Franlow said:


> Blimey, that is tiny! are they small when fully grown? I always thought Persians were big chunky cats! Mind you, I didn't know there were chinchilla Persians & Himmies either  We had a couple of degu's, that's the closest I've been to a chinchilla


Himmies are supposed to be the most popular pedigree cat in America, less so here.

Many breeders and owners ( I think that I agree) say that they often have a slightly different personality than other Persians. They have some Siamese genes and tend to be more active.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Smuge said:


> Himmies are supposed to be the most popular pedigree cat in America, less so here.
> Many breeders and owners ( I think that I agree) say that they often have a slightly different personality than other Persians. *They have* *some Siamese genes* and tend to be more active.


I don't think the gene that causes colour restriction to points is linked to activity. I am sure it is many, many years since Siamese were allowed in Persian pedigrees so any remnants of Siamese temperament could easily have been bred out. If they really are different from other Persians perhaps Colourpoint breeders deliberately bred them to retain some Siamese characteristics.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Great thread.
I find it hard to think of a 3 or 4kg cat....all mine are 5kg or well over!
How do the so-called 'Shirazi Persians' fit in to this history of breeding?
I follow Smoothie and Milkshake on FB  and although they are BLH they remind me very much of the older fashioned doll faced persians.
https://www.facebook.com/smoothiethecat/


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

QOTN said:


> I don't think the gene that causes colour restriction to points is linked to activity. I am sure it is many, many years since Siamese were allowed in Persian pedigrees so any remnants of Siamese temperament could easily have been bred out. If they really are different from other Persians perhaps Colourpoint breeders deliberately bred them to retain some Siamese characteristics.


Quite possible. Personally I find it a very positive quirk, I do like himmies bestbut I also adore all the Persian typings


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> How do the so-called 'Shirazi Persians' fit in to this history of breeding?


I actually had to look this up as I'd never heard of it, however it looks like it was the original name for cats that lived in Iran. These were brought into Europe and further developed using Angoras.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

My two little monsters


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Tigermoon said:


> I actually had to look this up as I'd never heard of it, however it looks like it was the original name for cats that lived in Iran. These were brought into Europe and further developed using Angoras.


I only know of them because Rushden Persian Rescue have been bringing quite a few over from Egypt, beautiful cats and seemingly the same wonderful temperament associated with persians in general.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Jenny1966 said:


> My two little monsters
> 
> View attachment 317828
> 
> ...


Stunning


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Jenny1966 said:


> My two little monsters
> View attachment 317830


I love my Chinchillas, but I hold a very special place in my heart for Dominant Tortie & White Persians. I still weep over Fizz, the girl I lost about 4 years ago. I won't go into details but I had her for only a couple of months and this is the only photo I have of her, on the way home after buying her.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

@Tigermoon I am intrigued about the "warped" character of your Goldies...
Please, expand?

Ohhh....you all have such wonderful Persians....
Also my baby is about 4 kg...always thought it was small for exotic....but maybe it is not?
As entire tom he does not keep much weight on..


The baby goldens are just so stunning. ...


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Whilst I wouldnt say that Tali enjoys being brushed, luckily I stumbled across a Persian who is happy enough to sit (reasonably) still and be brushed every day without any fuss or struggle.










I was watching some youtube videos about this before I got her and some Persians seem to really resist at times! The biggest problem I have with Tali is that she loves chewing the comb and likes to try pull off and eat entire clumps of hair -_-

Though, I dread to think what this pile is going to look like when her hair is three times this length lol









I know she has only been home for a few months, but I am quite proud that I have managed to brush her every single day (though one day when I was feeling really sick she had the brush run across her for about 30 seconds, but atleast it was something lol) We have got into a bit of a routine, I carry her out of the bedroom every morning, we go straight to the sofa, sort her eyes, then brush and comb. She gets her breakfast as soon as she has been brushed


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

cheekyscrip said:


> @Tigermoon I am intrigued about the "warped" character of your Goldies...
> Please, expand?


When I got my first Golden I was warned by a breeder that "Goldens are neurotic". Its rather difficult to explain but they are definitely _different_ to my silvers. I have two siblings, but they are like chalk and cheese as characters. The golden is highly motivated and frankly a downright genius, whereas the silver is more elegant and ... ahem ... dim  Both my Goldens will touch with their front paws. I can only describe it as the sort of movement someone does when testing how hot something is, a sort of slight tapping with the tips of the fingers (toes of course in the cats' case). None of my others do this ... ever. It can be as a way of gaining attention, or as a gentle warning (depending on what you are doing at the time and what they are feeling). One will do it to my feet and will even chase my feet along as I walk tapping them like this  The Silvers are far more tricky to groom but the Goldens make far more noise about the job. Both my Goldens will play vigorously by themselves, picking on any suitable object that comes to paw .i.e. a toy, a bit of paper, a twig, their own foot .... The Silvers don't seem so inclined, but will happily play if you pick up a feather teaser etc.



Smuge said:


> Whilst I wouldnt say that Tali enjoys being brushed, luckily I stumbled across a Persian who is happy enough to sit (reasonably) still and be brushed every day without any fuss or struggle.
> We have got into a bit of a routine, I carry her out of the bedroom every morning, we go straight to the sofa, sort her eyes, then brush and comb. She gets her breakfast as soon as she has been brushed


Ah you lucky soul! The Chins are a nightmare, I have been hissed at, bitten, scratched etc. I have heard though that Colourpoints are the easiest Persians to groom as the coat is slightly different, not sure how true this is though.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Tigermoon said:


> When I got my first Golden I was warned by a breeder that "Goldens are neurotic". Its rather difficult to explain but they are definitely _different_ to my silvers. Gabby & Elsa are siblings, but they are like chalk and cheese as characters. Gabby is highly motivated and frankly a downright genius, whereas Elsa is more elegant and ... ahem ... dim  Both my Goldens will touch with their front paws. I can only describe it as the sort of movement someone does when testing how hot something is, a sort of slight tapping with the tips of the fingers (toes of course in the cats' case). None of my others do this ... ever. It can be as a way of gaining attention, or as a gentle warning (depending on what you are doing at the time and what they are feeling). Fern will do it to my feet and will even chase my feet along as I walk tapping them like this  The Silvers are far more tricky to groom but the Goldens make far more noise about the job. Both my Goldens will play vigorously by themselves, picking on any suitable object that comes to paw .i.e. a toy, a bit of paper, a twig, their own foot .... The Silvers don't seem so inclined, but will happily play if you pick up a feather teaser etc.
> 
> Ah you lucky soul! The Chins are a nightmare, I have been hissed at, bitten, scratched etc. I have heard though that Colourpoints are the easiest Persians to groom as the coat is slightly different, not sure how true this is though.


Thank you! Garfield taps!!! It is " look at me"...call...
He also says " Mum"!.... Tries to say other things...but " Muuuuum"...is very clear .. always directed to me and sounds just like when my humanlets get impatient


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

My home bred red tabby colourpoint.
Dyvyne'alo red hot luv affair.


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Champion dyvyne'alo a loving prayer.
Tortie colourpoint.


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Champion H


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Dyvyne'alo Fabio my sex appeal
Red tabby point boy.


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Kiki.


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Fabio and Orlando as babies


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Grand champion Daisy.


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Penny Gracie blue.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Amazing pics @Nicholas86 thank you for sharing!


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Seal point exotic


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Truffle.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Ah you lucky soul! The Chins are a nightmare, I have been hissed at, bitten, scratched etc. I have heard though that Colourpoints are the easiest Persians to groom as the coat is slightly different, not sure how true this is though.


Oh dear  not sure about the coat to honest, tho that is an interesting point! Tali is just a very very gentle and laidback cat pretty much at all times (aside from the first bath!), can be a little skittish at times tho (her mum was exactly the same when we met her.)

Tali's mum was a flame point, her dad was an enormous orange Persian with the most amazing eyes that I have ever seen on any cat. Not sure how to describe them, but didn't surprise me at all to learn that was what the breeder loved about him aswell.



Nicholas86 said:


> Seal point exotic


Awww, now I am jealous. I was looking for a himmie, I was happy with any of the colourpoints, but I have always particularly liked Seal points and would love to get one someday. Tali is tortie-tabby point, which i didn't even know existed until I met her! But I love her colourings


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Smuge said:


> Oh dear  not sure about the coat to honest, tho that is an interesting point! Tali is just a very very gentle and laidback cat pretty much at all times (aside from the first bath!), can be a little skittish at times tho (her mum was exactly the same when we met her.)
> 
> Tali's mum was a flame point, her dad was an enormous orange Persian with the most amazing eyes that I have ever seen on any cat. Not sure how to describe them, but didn't surprise me at all to learn that was what the breeder loved about him aswell.
> 
> Awww, now I am jealous. I was looking for a himmie, I was happy with any of the colourpoints, but I have always particularly liked Seal points and would love to get one someday. Tali is tortie-tabby point, which i didn't even know existed until I met her! But I love her colourings


He's 8 weeks old.
My love is colourpoints


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Smuge said:


> Amazing pics @Nicholas86 thank you for sharing!


Thanks.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

The CP coats on some of the cats are different, but not always, and I suspect this is probably true of Persians in general. The typical himmie coat is very silky and perhaps less thick than a solid Persian. It doesn't tangle that easily and is what I call an easy care coat. However, you can get cats with massive cotton wool coats. All fine hair and fluff, which tangle as soon as you breathe in their general direction! Both are easy to care for if you do it regularly.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Paddypaws said:


> Great thread.
> *I find it hard to think of a 3 or 4kg cat....all mine are 5kg or well over!*
> How do the so-called 'Shirazi Persians' fit in to this history of breeding?
> I follow Smoothie and Milkshake on FB  and although they are BLH they remind me very much of the older fashioned doll faced persians.
> https://www.facebook.com/smoothiethecat/


Especially with Persians! I actually thought all the Persian breeds are big chunky cats but I guess Chinchillas buck that trend.

We reckon Tali is going to be massive like her dad. Tali has been home around 2 months (she is 5 months old tomorrow actually) and at an absolute minimum she has doubled in size and length since she arrived. We obviously expected her to grow, but not this fast! My cute little baby kitten is a (not so!) small Persian already!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

The lesser spotted Meerkat Persian:










A rare but undeniably adorable breed of the Persian


----------



## Jam d (Jul 15, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Well although sold to me as a Maine Coon I am utterly convinced Holly has some Persian in her genes!!
> 
> Her looks, size and coat are very similar to the early silver persian breed.
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Smuge said:


> The lesser spotted Meerkat Persian


Funny how Persians do this. I've had a couple doing it on the windowsill before now, one even stood up


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Love this thread. Not just photos but other member comments and info on the breed.. let's keep going. 
There is my Dilute calico exotic girl.. 
On arrival ..








And one year old..








And here just being herself - a silly bum


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Vantuuz said:


> Love this thread. Not just photos but other member comments and info on the breed.. let's keep going.
> There is my Dilute calico exotic girl..
> On arrival ..
> View attachment 318901
> ...


I adore exotics and yours is absolutely stunning! I love her colours.

I simply must have an exotic at some point, I just want to hug them every time I see a picture and Tali's wonderful breeder actually breeds them! Tho I saved for a year to pay for Tali, so maybe that wont happen very soon lol


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Everytime my friends or family meet Tali (nobody seems to have ever seen a Persian in real life before) they all tell me they are shocked by how long and thick her hair is









My reponse is always 'if you think this is long, wait til you see her in a few years.'

Tho someone recently said that her coat felt like candyfloss and asked if I had bathed her earlier in the day (it had been about 2 weeks) I was really chuffed about that comment


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tali can be pretty hyper for a Persian, but she has also mastered the "lazy sofa ornament" side of the breed aswell


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Eek! Nothing official yet as they are still young, but after talking to the breeder it is looking very much like a georgous little colourpoint exotic boy will be joining Tali in a couple of weeks.

He is her half brother as they have the same dad.

Eek, so excited! I hate the wait  two really is the max I can have without a bigger house, so even though I swore Tali would be a solo cat, this really will be it for the next few years at least


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2017)

Oh I just love threads that consists of photos of all your cats!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2017)

For you Persian cat lovers

https://www.tattydevine.com/persian-cat-necklace


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Tali won’t be happy to start with. Common, someone will be pushing her down from her throne lol
Waiting is exciting and annoying same time. I know that as am experiencing same now..
Will wait for some photos when your exo boy will arrive.. I love Exotics


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Vantuuz said:


> Tali won't be happy to start with. Common, someone will be pushing her down from her throne lol
> Waiting is exciting and annoying same time. I know that as am experiencing same now..
> Will wait for some photos when your exo boy will arrive.. I love Exotics


Probably! Though Tali is so absurbly laid back it wouldnt shock me if she accepts him quickly. I got a boy because many people who know much better than me said it would make a better pair. I would have tbought two girls would get along better, but I have only ever had solo cats

I need to so some research! I dont know all that much about caring for exotics! Other than that they are lovely and that I learned they existed when one rubbed against my legs while I picked Tali up! I imagine the grooming and bathing demands is less than the longhaired version!


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

I would say it’s very similar. Same care for eyes, ears, nails. 
Easier with a coat, I brush my queen once per day (but it haven't harmed her if I have been lazy and skipped a day or even two) and bath once a month or even 6 weeks.. She needs more brushing during summer as she was moulting as a hell, However now I can be more lazier lol


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Vantuuz said:


> I would say it's very similar. Same care for eyes, ears, nails.
> Easier with a coat, I brush my queen once per day (but it haven't harmed her if I have been lazy and skipped a day or even two) and bath once a month or even 6 weeks.. She needs more brushing during summer as she was moulting as a hell, However now I can be more lazier lol


Interesting, I thought it might have been less brushing!


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Well.. I like to brush her lol 
And I like when she looks "top condition" most of the time 
When I was in holiday, my brother cared of her. And she didn't really allow to brush her or clean eyes properly.. I didn't like how she looked like on my return, but coat wasn't tangled.
It probably depends on cat and owner..


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Vantuuz said:


> Well.. I like to brush her lol
> And I like when she looks "top condition" most of the time
> When I was in holiday, my brother cared of her. And she didn't really allow to brush her or clean eyes properly.. I didn't like how she looked like on my return, but coat wasn't tangled.
> It probably depends on cat and owner..


Tali is an angel for me while I brush her, literally lets me cradle her like a baby and get on with it. I went on holiday a couple of weeks and by the sounds of it she made her petsitter (who she was very fond of!) fairly literally chase her around the house with a comb


----------



## Lilypops (Sep 23, 2016)

This is Lily she is a chinchilla persian


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Lilypops said:


> This is Lily she is a chinchilla persian
> View attachment 326959


Lovely!

I never knew much about chinchillas, but they seem to be all the rage on PF!


----------



## Lilypops (Sep 23, 2016)

She pretty aloof lol petting on her terms only and it's normally in the night !


----------



## Lilypops (Sep 23, 2016)

Smuge said:


> Eek! Nothing official yet as they are still young, but after talking to the breeder it is looking very much like a georgous little colourpoint exotic boy will be joining Tali in a couple of weeks.
> 
> He is her half brother as they have the same dad.
> 
> Eek, so excited! I hate the wait  two really is the max I can have without a bigger house, so even though I swore Tali would be a solo cat, this really will be it for the next few years at least


Hi can ask where the breeder is , I was looking for a colourpoint boy a while back but didnt have much luck.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I have always been really proud of Tali's coat. I brush it every single day and we have never had any matts or tangles... well until today.

Suddenly out of nowhere she had several big tangles on her chest 

After about an hour of combing I managed to get most of them out, but I had to cut two out  they were horrible and I didnt want them to get worse

I dont know how they suddebly came out of nowhere. Maybe she lay in something sticky

Her coat still looks fine, but I have always been really proud of how well I have looked after her, I feel really bad


----------



## Lilypops (Sep 23, 2016)

Don't feel bad, Lily gets knots sometimes 
I am lucky lily doesn't have very long coat , the places she knots is under the chin , armpits and behind her ears , the places she doesn't like being brushed mainly!
She never gets them around the back end she loves having her back legs brushed , she even does a little funny walking action when I do it .


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I should update this thread, with Ash the Exotic:










And Garfield the standard Persian










And though Tali still isnt a year old yet, she has changed a lot in the last few months










She has basically grown a mane

They are all related, Ash and Garfield are brothers and Tali is their half sister (same dad). They have become quite a happy little floofy family


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Little beauties.. How do they go on together? Has Tali accepted her brothers - intruders? 

PS I love their nostrils


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Vantuuz said:


> Little beauties.. How do they go on together? Has Tali accepted her brothers - intruders?
> 
> PS I love their nostrils


Im not sure how to take the nostril comment 

Yea they all get along well, Ash and Garfield are asburdly clingy with each other, but ive found both cuddled up with Tali






Every now and then they fall out (including Ash and Garfield) nearly always because one doesnt want to be groomed and the other doesnt care. This leads to howling and chasing, but there has never been a fight, even when Tali used to hiss at them all day - which lasted about a week


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

There are just some things that bites my eyes lol
Nostrils are a credit to your breeder, I love short snub noses but they must! come with large nostrils for easy breathing. I have seen plenty Persians/exotics where you just can't see the nostrils at all  There are some very extreme examples.. 
Here is one - 









However it looks like you have got your two boys in a perfect time - they are young enough to accept each other and have a good bond.
My ones don't hiss or growl but they don't groom each other or cuddle together either. They have just accepted that they are two here now and that's it. 
I sometimes miss cat cuddles..  Tali is being a good big sister, good girl.. I love her blue eyes


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Vantuuz said:


> There are just some things that bites my eyes lol
> Nostrils are a credit to your breeder, I love short snub noses but they must! come with large nostrils for easy breathing. I have seen plenty Persians/exotics where you just can't see the nostrils at all  There are some very extreme examples..
> Here is one -
> View attachment 340516
> ...


Oh the extreme face, yea their breeder gets cross about that. She has more show ribbons than I would have enough walls to hang them on (including the supreme etc) but all her cats are bred for loved pets and health above all else.

Tali's coat always remained quite light, but its darkening a bit now, which is a little sad  her points darkened months ago but the rest of coat remained quite white, but shes going darker now. Shes still gorgeous though!

I think I am going to show Tali and Garfield in March (Ash also has show potential - though needs to grow into his ears apparently - but entering 3 sounds a bit expensive) personally I think Tali is a stunning cat and she is our fav, but everyone loves Garfield.... he is very eye catching and has the personality to match, he starts buzzing like a power saw the second someone even looks in his general direction

Garfield can be quite cuddly at times, Ash can be very cuddly when he is in the mood. Tali remains as standoffish as ever through the day, but she is more cuddly than ever in bed now, she cuddles into us all the time now at night and in the mornings. The kittens have still never set foot in our room and they sleep in the living room, Tali sleeps at the foot of our bed.

Ash loves sitting with me at my desk









View attachment 340523


















Tali will always be about a meter away, always nearby but acting like she is distant lol










Garfield will buzz around, chasing balls, coming in for a cuddle then disappearing again, but he doess like this cardboard bed near the desk


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Ash was loosely booked to come home with me from pretty much the day he was born. There were more waiting for kittens than there were kittens and their breeder knew I wanted a boy and that I loved the idea of getting an exotic (and there was only 1 in the litter). It was always vaguely planned that as long as he was friendly with other cats and healthy the exotic would come home with me.

But Ash was very very shy when we visited him, he hid behind the sofa for nearly the entire time. Garfield spent the entire time climbing up us to lick our ears lol the breeder knew Ash was an absolute sweetheart and would be a great fit for us. But it was obvious he made a rough first impression, because we fairly literally hardy saw him and I think she was very concerned it put us off him.... especially when it was obvious Garfield made a big impression on us and his home had just dropped out

But while we did openly consider taking Garfield aswell, we never considered giving up on poor Ash. It would have been Ash and Garfield, or just Ash. We were the first strangers that had ever visited and that must have been stressful, we would have felt awful giving up on him just because his brother was (and still is) a huge showoff. I just thought it would be awful to give up on a poor baby because he wasn't himself on the first time he ever encountered giant strangers... and I am shy myself, id hate it if someone gave up on me so quickly.

Then when we brought them home Ash bonded to us more quickly than either Garfield or Tali did and he is easily the mos cuddly of the three. Just goes to show the visits aren't always the only consideration, their breeder told me Ash was different than he acted when we met him, we believed her (though this was easy when I knew she wouldn't lie) and we have an absolutely wonderful kitten


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Have just read through this whole thread with a stupid big smile on my coopin'. You all have stunning cats, just beautiful.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Eilidh said:


> Have just read through this whole thread with a stupid big smile on my coopin'. You all have stunning cats, just beautiful.


Aw thank you


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Good morning ummy1


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Court politics update:

Rumour has it that Queen Tali has knighted Garfield and declared him Crown Prince of the spare bedroom










Ash? He was going to be given dominion over the hall, but he was too busy sleeping on the giant dog pillow we bought them


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Vantuuz said:


> Good morning ummy1
> View attachment 341768


Have you been keeping secrets????!


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

A little bit @Smuge 
They are still tiny, all gaining good and I'm excited to wait how they develop.
I'm sure I have one longhair there (and based on new registration policy he officially will be persian lol).. 
:Shy


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Vantuuz said:


> A little bit @Smuge
> They are still tiny, all gaining good and I'm excited to wait how they develop.
> I'm sure I have one longhair there (and based on new registration policy he officially will be persian lol)..
> :Shy


How old are they? I was surprised how different the fur feels even a very young age!

I have a lot of pics of Tali  this is the oldest


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

They are 10 days today, tortie girl opened her eyes yesterday :Joyful
One boy is twice fluffier than others, so I am assuming he will be longhaired. 
Im super excited to see how they will look like when older, now I do not have a clue


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Vantuuz said:


> They are 10 days today, tortie girl opened her eyes yesterday :Joyful
> One boy is twice fluffier than others, so I am assuming he will be longhaired.
> Im super excited to see how they will look like when older, now I do not have a clue


Planning to keep some?


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Will see, will see

Never say never  

PS Thanks goodness my husband doesn't reed this lol


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Vantuuz said:


> Good morning ummy1
> View attachment 341768


Awww! Can't get over the little cutie with her/his? Wide open mouth. So sweet. More pics please!


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks @SbanR Little cutie in previous photos is a girl. No names yet as.. well no names for all of them 
Here you have a tortie girl and blue and white lad (home called Batman - don't ask why, I do not have a clue)  Photos taken today..


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Vantuuz said:


> Thanks @SbanR Little cutie in previous photos is a girl. No names yet as.. well no names for all of them
> Here you have a tortie girl and blue and white lad (home called Batman - don't ask why, I do not have a clue)  Photos taken today..
> View attachment 341800
> View attachment 341801


:Kiss:KissBatman! Lovely name. Keep it:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Vantuuz said:


> Will see, will see
> 
> Never say never
> 
> PS Thanks goodness my husband doesn't reed this lol


More baby photos, please!!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Aw how cute, yes more baby pics please.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Is your mentor going to help you determine type if you're thinking of keeping? If not, willing to help if I can.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Want me to put up some pics of your brood, @carly87 ? Might have to wait till I'm home from work, of course, but I have adult and kitten pics


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Jesthar said:


> Want me to put up some pics of your brood, @carly87 ? Might have to wait till I'm home from work, of course, but I have adult and kitten pics


Oh yes please! This is one thing I have always thought was missing from this thread!


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Love all the pictures of the Persians. However I must be strange as I prefer the look of the traditional/doll face Persians.


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

carly87 said:


> Is your mentor going to help you determine type if you're thinking of keeping? If not, willing to help if I can.


Thanks Carly 

I had so much to do and organise so far..

Needed to supplement kitties at start, worrying if mum has enough milk, if they are gaining correctly, then our new mummy has funny eating pattern (stands to full bowl and meows!), boy wants to get back in my bedroom (poor lad). It took me a week to actually try determine genders.. The colour on one kitty looks "wrong" lol

I have set up worming/vaccination/spaying schedules (and changed vets!), trying to get my head around registration policies (they have changed recently).. Thinking what I will need in future weeks and how the hell I will part from these fur babies? 

I have quite a good "picture" of what I would like to keep, but to be honest, at the moment I have no clue how they will develop and if I will have anything to keep there. I haven't got "experienced" eye yet..

And thanks everyone for your nice comments, they are lovely, all kittens are lovely  I will post more photos once they will open their eyes..

Yes please, would love to see some @carly87 Persians.. If I remember correctly, Tango is one awesome lad :Kiss


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

A very rare picture of all 3 of mine!









It has been snowing all day, all 3 look very pleased (and sleepy!) to be housecats on a day like this


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Nothing strange in them at all. I have a very soft spot for them!

Yes please @Jesthar! That would be lovely!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I haven’t seen Furby aka “Christmas tree” for some time! How’s my little chap doing?


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I haven't seen Furby aka "Christmas tree" for some time! How's my little chap doing?


As you can see he has such a dreadful hard life 








We had a scare when he got a scratch to his eye but fingers crossed it seems to be healing ok.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

He is just perfect isn’t he, big fluff ball. Glad his eye wasn’t damaged, he has beautiful eyes. Thanks for pics x


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Very floofy Persian, floofy Persian and not floofy at all Persian all sitting in a row


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Just a small update on shorthair Persians lol
Tortie girl









Cream & white girl









Batman









Cream & white boy 1 (purple tag)









Cream & white boy 2 (blue tag)









Harlequin boy (not sure if cream or red as he has cream on his head and spots and tail looks red and has tabby markings on it - little mystery lad)








(same harlequin boy, an older photo where his tail is more visible)


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Vantuuz said:


> Just a small update on shorthair Persians lol
> Tortie girl
> View attachment 343431
> 
> ...


Totally adorable xxx


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks @cheekyscrip


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Vantuuz said:


> Thanks @cheekyscrip


More please!! That tortie girl and harlequin boy!!!
I think Immight turn into cat burglar!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

How sweet @Vantuuz Are you sure that final kitten is male? Looks like a tortie tail  Mind you he could be one of those very rare tortie males 
I always give a little sob when I see a Blue Bicolour, I miss my lovely Mona 

@Smuge I can't believe how they've grown already!!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> How sweet @Vantuuz Are you sure that final kitten is male? Looks like a tortie tail  Mind you he could be one of those very rare tortie males
> I always give a little sob when I see a Blue Bicolour, I miss my lovely Mona
> 
> @Smuge I can't believe how they've grown already!!


I know! They arrived as babies, but they definitely aren't babies anymore!

Here is the 3 standing side by side while eating Tali's breakfast (  ) this morning










Ash is very muscly compared to the other two, apparently a lot of exotics are like that


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks @Tigermoon 
I'm quite confident I have sexed them correctly, I just checked again and kitten looks like "he". The tail is dark tabby red, spots on his back are red but patch on head is cream  Nice kitten, but seems badly coloured (to be fair, it might be because of smoke in pedigree that I did not take into account)  I will make some photos bit later.
I can't register them lol I do not have a clue of what colour is that lad. And don't have a clue about coat lengths (mum and dad are Ll). This lad was the only one who looked fluffy up to two weeks of age, now tortie girl seems to have loads of coat and harlequin looks very shorthaired if compared with her.. I hope by 8 weeks I will be able to tell and can register them


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Vantuuz said:


> Just a small update on shorthair Persians lol
> (same harlequin boy, an older photo where his tail is more visible)
> View attachment 343439


Thanks for so many pics  I absolutely love his Tail! Ash has a very stripey tail aswell!


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Thanks for so many pics  I absolutely love his Tail! Ash has a very stripey tail aswell!


Yeah, but his spots doesn't have tabby markings lol Guess the colour 
I can do DNA test but.. would prefer not to lol


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Im so grateful that mine are all friends

















Garfield are Ash are the most loving brothers you will ever see. Garfield and Tali adore each other. And well Tali and Ash are less close, but they do like each other but you aren't likely to find them curled up in a bed... it does happen occasionally

The kittens are showoffs, but Tali still knows who runs this house


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

So here is the harlequin lad 
View attachment 343505







View attachment 343507
View attachment 343508


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Poor baby. The indignity of it all!!!:Jawdrop


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

That tail definitely doesn't look just red to me  it'll be interesting to see how he turns out.


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

@Tigermoon You are Persian breeder for a long time now if I remember correctly, and in general are more experienced. I do not argue, but it looks dark red to me, he is a bit funny coloured  Around what age it would become more clear about colours?
I assume tabby markings should be clearly visible if they are there, right? Just blue bicolour boy looked tabby when was smaller, now he looks solid..
I never thought that colour identification could be so difficult


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Smuge said:


> The kittens are showoffs, but Tali still knows who runs this house
> View attachment 343498


We all have colour preferences (more or less), colourpoints are not really my favourite.. But your Tali has changed my mind completely..
I think I am repeating myself - gorgeous girl, beautiful blue eyes and you can see her attitude coming out from all pores  
Gorgeous :Kiss


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Vantuuz said:


> Around what age it would become more clear about colours?
> I assume tabby markings should be clearly visible if they are there, right? Just blue bicolour boy looked tabby when was smaller, now he looks solid..
> I never thought that colour identification could be so difficult


On red series colours ghost tabby markings always show in kittens. The stripes should then blend in as the kitten grows (If it's not tabby of course). The blue and white has very strong spectacles so he does look at if he is tabby. The trouble with bicolours is it hides the butterfly which is a great tabby indicator. I don't breed red series persians but did breed red series birmans for a while. I'll see if I can dig some photos out


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

The boys are rapidly transforming from babies to (not so) small cats

















They are all heading to their first show in just under a month, will be interested to see how they do


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Amazing how fast they grow @Smuge !! Looking great though.

Here's my fellow


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Furby :Kiss 



I can’t see his Christmas tree


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Amazing how fast they grow @Smuge !! Looking great though.
> 
> Here's my fellow
> View attachment 344930


What age is furby now?

Tali hits the ripe old age of 1 nnext week


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Smuge said:


> What age is furby now?


He has just turned 8 months old. Nearly a young gentleman rather than a big kid ​


ewelsh said:


> Furby :Kiss I can't see his Christmas tree


For you @ewelsh, the Christmas Tree :Happy


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow that is one perfect Christmas tree, he could win competitions with his tail alone! 

Thank you, we don’t see enough of your girls and boy you know!


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Here is my lad at 2017 supreme.


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Yesterday's photos of my favourite lad - cream and white exo longhair


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Their breeder expects all 3 to do well in the upcoming show. But long term? I can see this poster being our main priority for shows










He is also considerably less shy than Ash and Tali


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Vantuuz said:


> View attachment 345237
> View attachment 345238
> Yesterday's photos of my favourite lad - cream and white exo longhair


He is stunning  but what the heck is an exotic longhair?


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Emm.. Both my shorthairs carry longhair gene, so.. I have 4 longhairs and 2 shorthair babies at home.
Longhairs as per new registration policy will be registered as Persians..

This lad keeps we wanting to leave him.. But I do not need a boy and don't need longhair.. But he is sooo.. cute :Kiss


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Vantuuz said:


> Emm.. Both my shorthairs carry longhair gene, so.. I have 4 longhairs and 2 shorthair babies at home.
> Longhairs as per new registration policy will be registered as Persians..
> 
> This lad keeps we wanting to leave him.. But I do not need a boy and don't need longhair.. But he is sooo.. cute :Kiss


Oh ok, I assumed all exotics are shorthair!


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

Our little pumpkin (the tortie). She's still a bit nervous around us but we're almost able to stroke her! She's good friends with our persian x ragdoll boy Peanut


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Wanted to tell - my hat on Persian owners and breeders..
One of longhaired girls just had a proper bath.. Well.. 1.5h of drying (where her shorthaired sister took me 30 mins!) and I think I left a bit half-dry at legs.. And this is a 7 week kitten! HOW long it takes once they get older/bigger and with longer fur?  And show preparations?? 

It is time to invest in a better pet dryer. Could I ask you to share what do you have? I have Wahl hand dryer with stand, it works ok (a bit on laud side) on shorthairs, but I have seen a proper machines (they state 55 - 75Db noise level). I feel I need one.. (I have 3 more kittens to bath - I do not want to start lol)

And what product do you use on your longhairs?
This time I used just what I had at home - GOOP and Anju shampoo. I do not use conditioners (I have one at home but after I used it once, I will never ever do it again - the coats feel so greasy).. GOOP and Anju were advised from Exotic breeders, I love them, my adults get compliments on their coat.. 

Would appreciate any bath/drying tips as the fur of the girl that I bathed just 3 hours ago looks like partying again.. I have a feeling that so soon after bath she should look better.. Have a feeling I have done something wrong or have missed some important step lol Haven't dealt with longhairs before..


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

I've only had to wash ours once each and it was a bum wash because they had the runs and it got in their tails and skirts. In a pinch we've used small animal shampoo (for rabbits or guinea pigs) or Johnsons baby shampoo. We dry them off as much as possible with towels but by that point they're not too happy with us so we keep the flat warm as they dry off. For the rest of the day they tend to look damp too


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Vantuuz said:


> Wanted to tell - my hat on Persian owners and breeders..
> One of longhaired girls just had a proper bath.. Well.. 1.5h of drying (where her shorthaired sister took me 30 mins!) and I think I left a bit half-dry at legs.. And this is a 7 week kitten! HOW long it takes once they get older/bigger and with longer fur?  And show preparations??
> 
> It is time to invest in a better pet dryer. Could I ask you to share what do you have? I have Wahl hand dryer with stand, it works ok (a bit on laud side) on shorthairs, but I have seen a proper machines (they state 55 - 75Db noise level). I feel I need one.. (I have 3 more kittens to bath - I do not want to start lol)
> ...


Ah bathing....


























 Wait til they grow a bit of fur










My 3 are now all angels in the bath (its a 2 person job though) but the drying takes a while. You would be surprised how many jugs of water it takes to even get the bottom layer of Tali's fur wet!

I used to use my OH's hairdryer, but recently bought this dryer,used it for the first time last night - https://www.amazon.co.uk/PawHut-Gro...F8&qid=1519309316&sr=8-9&keywords=pet+blaster

Bought it after seeing how Tali's breeder grooms her flock, she uses two at the same time, though they are on proper stands. It does make quite a lot of noise, but Tali has never been afraid of any hairdryer and as you can see above just sat beside it. Garfield, well he was less fond of it, but came around in time when he realised it was just noise.

I just sit and comb with their normal metal comb while the blaster does its work. With the belly I just pick them up and point them at the air! With the blaster id say Tali took about half an hour, similar with Garfield because he wouldn't sit still. Ash? He was nearly dry from sitting beside the radiator.

I will not comment on what shampoo I use.... best to stick to the standard recommendations. Though I love how soft Ash's exotic hair is today.

Poor old Garfield wasn't looking too floofy after his bath:









But he is looking much better today








The first time I ever bathed Tali as a kitten, I honestly felt like crying and thought the drying would never end. But it really isnt so bad, we did all 3 last night in about 2 hours


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Tali's face in that photo @Smuge :Hilarious if looks could kill


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

I actually did this lad today, full bath and drying - 25mins.
I assume you get used to and I realised that previously I did not dry enough off with towel. This time I rubbed him a bit and woala!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You should never rub with a towel. It knots the coat. I think my dryer is called something like a Canine pro or something like that. Very quiet, and is a professional cage dryer, although I never use it like this except on 1 boy who refuses to sit for drying. Otherwise I use the pipe and a concentrator nozzle. Even with my very thick LH girl who is absolutely dripping in coat to the point that she stands on it, she is dry in about 45 minutes as I use bathing methods which decrease drying time (secret so I'm afraid I'm not sharing on here), and brush out whilst drying. I also use products, again ot mentioning names, whilst drying to lift the coat to make drying underneath easier. The trick is to dry from the roots to the tips if you can, otherwise they end up dry on top, wet on the bottom. Also get a dryer that dries with low heat to avoid burning and coat damage. I think blasters definitely have their place, but I don't use them with my guys any more as the professional salon dryer is so much quieter and more pleasant for us all, and my cats appreciate it more. It also gives me more control as I can add finishing attachments to it.

Coats may look flat after the bath but that's normal. Every cat is different. My boy gets bathed 4 days before a show as his coat needs time to come back after the clean, whereas my girl will get done the morning before, even the evening before if I can manage it. If I was really committed, I'd do her on th eday of the show as she is most glorious straight after the bath. Play around with shampoos until you find what gives the best finish. I'd suggest avoiding Jerob as it gives a very harsh finish, and would suggest you play around with degreasers, colour shampoos and volumisers. Degreasing a coat completely is the most important thing you can do to get a coat looking its absolute best. The rest is just primping, but each cat responds differently to different brands. Anju is a nice, safe one to start with, as is Goop, but read reviews and try other stuff from online. Beautyfullpets sell a great range of stuff that I'd highly recommend you take a look at. Bath the cat, make notes on the coat, condition, how it looks at peak, how long it akes to peak, until you find the perfect combination for that cat for show. No joke, at one point, I had 37 different types of shampoo for 5 cats, and that was me being frugle. Play you must.


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Oh @carly87 
Thanks for such detailed response, I have plenty of stuff to look into now.. And stuff to think about. I have found Anju the best so far, my exotic boy's coat is superb after it. And I do use Jerob everyday spray as a final touch up on him (a day before show only), just a tiny amount and it works good on his coat. I just looked in my "grooming bag" (which contains essentials only to be fair, nowhere near 37 shampoos!) and I have Christensens shampoo as well, but.. No good for my cats obviously..
I will check the website you advised, maybe will try something else..

Anju works for my exo, and I am still unsure if leave a kitten (well I really want, I need a cat to go to shows lol). The ones I prefer are longhairs and I am not sure if I am ready for such a commitment (especially grooming).. If I will decide to keep one, will need to start shopping more grooming stuff 

If you don't mind maybe you could take a look at my lot and give an independent judgement (it will be hard just on photos tough). That would be great..


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

My boy was washed yesterday. He was very good during the washing and drying process. His coat is now as flat as a pancake, but he feels and smells lovely


----------



## OliviaTheMoose (Mar 1, 2015)

Is it necessary to wash persian cats? Ive always thought cats were self cleaning!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It will be impossible from photos, as I'm blind. Who's your mentor/who did you buy your cats from? They whould be helping you a whole lot more! I seem to recall you don't live anywhere enar me, so it's not like I can even come up and have a look. If it helps, an Exotic's coat should be crisp without being harsh, think teddy, but teddy with a coat that you can feel the ends of, rather than one that smoothes so easily that it almost feels like long hair. Harshness is not what you want, but boty is. I didn't like the results I got with Anju on my exo kittens, but didn't stress about it too much as I wasn't showing them, and all their pet owners wanted them to be soft and squishy, so all good there. A Persian's coat should be massive, standing away from the body but flowing, not like they've had an electric shock. There are tricks to making a coat bigger, but to be frank with you, you have to have an excellent coat in the first place for that to work, so it won't work on flat coats. Don't dismiss Anju altogether. It definitely has its place, as does Christensen that you mentioned, but it's working out the right com ination of everything that's important. Do you wash with 1 brand, or a mixture? Which is better at degreasing, and which is better at volumising? I use I use at minimum 6 different products/brands when bathing for a show, and it's taken me ages to get the formula just right for every cat, as they all respond to things so differently. This is an art form, and I firmly believe it's what distinguishes people at shows.


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Well yes, would be great to get bit more help from the breeders, but is not always the case.
I have found a great person with lots of experience that is happy to help me out as well. I will get there, it will just take more time for me 
And I'm quite happy to hear different views. I'm sorry about my photo viewing comment, I didn't know  It makes me feel bad about my moaning, I should be more capable to manage few kittens coat issues..

Thanks for such a detailed description above. I believe I'm not far off with my exotic's grooming, I have heard only the best from judges about the coats. I'm not telling it's perfect, but I have definitely seen worse  There is always ways to improve. Trying out few different products and writing down about coat condition is a great idea..
I have had a peak at beautifullpets website.. Oh gosh, I have stuff there in basket for 100 EUR  Its easily to get caught in cat grooming stuff shopping..


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Tigermoon said:


> Furby was washed yesterday. He was very good during the washing and drying process. His coat is now as flat as a pancake, but he feels and smells lovely
> View attachment 346101


Oh I say Furby! You really know how stunning you are! X


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

OliviaTheMoose said:


> Is it necessary to wash persian cats? Ive always thought cats were self cleaning!


Cats are naturally a shorthaired spieces and are able to cope with this easily. Persians on the other hand have been bred over many decades to have profuse, extemely long coats. Washing helps prevent the build-up of oils which causes matting and makes keeping the coat in tip-top condition easier. 
Plus for a cat show almost every SLH and LH cat will have been washed. Ones that haven't been stick out like a sore thumb.



Vantuuz said:


> I have had a peak at beautifullpets website.. Oh gosh, I have stuff there in basket for 100 EUR  Its easily to get caught in cat grooming stuff shopping..


Yep!! I try not to look 


ewelsh said:


> Oh I say Furby! You really know how stunning you are! X


Indeed he does, and the Christmas tree is flowing


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Long hair must result in a special obsession with boxes


















I have known many cats in my life, but none were quite as obsessed with cardboard as these two.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yep... Gotta be real real careful with that website... I regularly (well, in the past anyway) put in orders for well over 500 euros, and that didn't even see me through a show season. Show prep is something I take mega seriously, and unfortunately, that costs. You can definitely see the difference though.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

carly87 said:


> Yep... Gotta be real real careful with that website... I regularly (well, in the past anyway) put in orders for well over 500 euros, and that didn't even see me through a show season. Show prep is something I take mega seriously, and unfortunately, that costs. You can definitely see the difference though.


Yikes! My flock have their first show in a few weeks... not quite spending 500, though I understand the temptation


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Yikes! My flock have their first show in a few weeks... not quite spending 500, though I understand the temptation


You might have to if you want to seriously compete against their breeder


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

SbanR said:


> You might have to if you want to seriously compete against their breeder


Dont remind me! And that is not mentioning Tali's extended family, a brother won best in show at one last year


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You might do Ok in the shows in NI, although the cats from one particular cattery seem to dominate the Persian arena...


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

carly87 said:


> You might do Ok in the shows in NI, although the cats from one particular cattery seem to dominate the Persian arena...


Meh im not going with my heart set on ribbons, I don't know what to expect either way and just want to try it. They might end up going to every show or never go again, will see how they react to it. More worried about how much it might stress them than if they will win awards.

I might get one of those feliway sprays, Tali really likes feliway, though it makes the boys sneeze.


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

I love showing my colourpoints


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tali really is half big sister, half mum. She was chasing Ash around the house at full sprint, then suddenly stopped and decided he needed a face bath:






I suspected my 3 would get along fine, their line have a lovely temperament - but I am so grateful that they all utterly adore each other. Touch wood, this wont change as they grow up.

I still suspect she thinks Ash is a bit weird for not having long hair, every other cat she has ever known was floofy


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would say give them 3 shows to settle. Normally at the first they can seem quite wary and nervy, but by the third, they know what's expected of them and settle in really well.


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

With my limited show expierience, I agree with Carly. 
My boy was fine (and he is quite shy guy) for first three shows. On the fourth he was very timid and hard to handle; that was his last show. He is fine in the pen, you can see he couldn’t care less where to sleep. However he can’t cope with being judged when unknown people takes him out.
Not sure how this would turn out if he was being shown when he was younger.
But now I prefer to give him a nice “show” bath and enjoy him on my sofa..


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

And here we have the Persici Felis Catus in what experts call 'mountain formation'










These fearsome animals have been known to do this when hunting as a pack for cheese dreamies and catsticks


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Ash is a bit more shy than his brother and sister and is probably at the bottom of the food chain in this house (he doesn't get picked on or anything like that, all 3 are best friends, Ash just seems to be happy to follow the other two around and do what they want to do). But he is also so sweet, he has become the most cuddly of the group and is always cuddled into us at night when Garfield is busy showing off and Tali is pretending to be miss independent. He is such a sweetheart and we adore him. Our visit with him wasn't much of a success (he hid under the sofa the entire time whilst Garfield who was never supposed to come home with us spent the entire visit trying to lick our faces) and I so glad we didn't let that put us off. His breeder said he was just a bit shy and we were first strange humans he had ever seen - and she was completely right










To be honest I know very little about Exotics, infact I didn't even know the breed existed until we went to meet Tali and one walked past one. Ash is an absolute sweetheart and is such a happy little soul, he is a great ambassador for his (sub) breed


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

He looks totally blissed out


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I was making tea last night, looked down at my feet and saw this:

















I assume she thought that if she could look cute enough, I might let her have a burger...


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Here is my little litter of colourpoint persians.


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Nicholas86 said:


> Here is my little litter of colourpoint persians.


Beautiful ❤


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Nicholas86 said:


> Here is my little litter of colourpoint persians.


More please!!!


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Our last two kitties left to their forever homes, miss them so much :Arghh A quiet house and no extra cuddles..


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Vantuuz said:


> Our last two kitties left to their forever homes, miss them so much :Arghh A quiet house and no extra cuddles..
> View attachment 353704
> View attachment 353705
> View attachment 353706
> View attachment 353707


That dark tortie is so pretty


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Here are Fern's little guys at 5 weeks of age!


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Here are Fern's little guys at 5 weeks of age!
> View attachment 362301
> View attachment 362302
> View attachment 362303


Beautiful beyond words ❤


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Here are Fern's little guys at 5 weeks of age!
> View attachment 362301
> View attachment 362302
> View attachment 362303


amazing pics


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Took my two to a show saSaturd had an excellent day.

A bit hot when bathing though we got there in the end.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

When Tali first came home baths traumatised both humans and felines. Now its a calm and pretty painless process for everyone, im lucky to have such great floofs


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

riyhad seal point persian aged 4 months went to his forever home today.
Settled in well as you can tell.
His new owners are thrilled to bits.


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Tigermoon said:


> Here are Fern's little guys at 5 weeks of age!
> View attachment 362301
> View attachment 362302
> View attachment 362303


Beutiful.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Nicholas86 said:


> riyhad seal point persian aged 4 months went to his forever home today.
> Settled in well as you can tell.
> His new owners are thrilled to bits.


Beauitful, I have always wanted a seal point. But I wouldnt swap any of mine for a colour


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Smuge said:


> And here we have the Persici Felis Catus in what experts call 'mountain formation'
> 
> View attachment 347281
> 
> ...


Who did you buy your exotic colourpoint from?.


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Smuge said:


> Beauitful, I have always wanted a seal point. But I wouldnt swap any of mine for a colour


A kitten who I need went to his new show home this weekend.
It'll be lovely seeing him how he gets on at shows.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

The floofs have a show this weekend, the shampoo that I wanted would have taken an eterninity to arrive because it needed to be imported (I wasn't expecting this) but I got this Anju bottle from a UK based website, I have heard that it is quite good:


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Are you entering all 3 @Smuge ? I guess they'll b competing against their relatives. Good luck. Hope they win lots of rosettes


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Are you entering all 3 @Smuge ? I guess they'll b competing against their relatives. Good luck. Hope they win lots of rosettes


Yea, we are taking all 3. They all entered a show earlier and in the year and all 3 did really well. They would have entered another but it was when my OH was having surgery.

They will be competing with lots of relatives.

Their breeder prepped them for their first show, we are going to try to do it ourselves this time, hopefullt that shampoo turns out to be ok


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Smuge said:


> The floofs have a show this weekend, the shampoo that I wanted would have taken an eterninity to arrive because it needed to be imported (I wasn't expecting this) but I got this Anju bottle from a UK based website, I have heard that it is quite good:
> 
> View attachment 375599


I use Anju on my Exotics, love it. Tough I have heard they are making persian coats too heavy.. I suppose at the end of the day you just need to try and see how your cat costs respond to it


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

If your using anju condionorco don' because it asked the coats greasy after you bath.

Nick.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

You'll have to make a mad dash down to their breeder to beg some shampoo off her


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Nicholas86 said:


> If your using anju condionorco don' because it asked the coats greasy after you bath.
> 
> Nick.


Nick, I use conditioners very very rarely and definitely nothing before shows  In my reply before I meant using shampoo without conditioner


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Everyone is now bathed and ready for the show tomorrow.








Of course typically, I realised at 11.30pm that both boys vaccination cards were missing. Proceeded to turn the house upside down for half an hour (literally) and they were finally found in an spare upstairs bedroom in an Asda bag which is probably where they were put on the morning of their last show.

As for the show itself. It's their first show as an adult and it's our first show doing the prep ourselves (truth be told, we know you are meant to have for example have their ears a certain way but we haven't the foggiest what it should look like). So expectations are realistic, but I have no doubt they will do us proud


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Good luck tomorrow and have a fun :Cat


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good luck


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

The floof section


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Good luck! :Cat


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh good luck!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

They are still judging. But a small spoiler


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Tali well done


----------



## Nicholas86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Lovely to see another 2 colourpoints on the show bench.

We'll done.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Smuge said:


> They are still judging. But a small spoiler
> 
> View attachment 376198


A larger spoiler


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh my goodness me, that's amazing. Well done the floofs. You must be a very proud dad!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh well done! Of course all three won


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oooh! Well done :-D

You must be feeling very proud of them


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, prawns for tea!!!!!


----------

